# Tenon cutter help



## lone wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

I am considering buying a 1 inch tenon cutter do I use the same size drill for the hole or do you use a fraction smaller so you get a tight fit?


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 21, 2010)

I am considering the same thing for the future. I got ahold of a book that covers the subject of tennons. A 1/16th's smaller hole results in a exra tight fit which may or may not be a good thing for the joint. Wood does expand and contract with changes in moisture levels The book also shows that the mortise and tennon joint being pinned by a small dowel rod. I hope this helps a little .


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe same size and glue it then what do you think?


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. That carpenters glue is strong stuff.As long as the work piece is basically sturdy the glue should hold it together. They glue pieces together to make table tops. 

I am a little out of my element when it comes to fine woodworking.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 21, 2010)

Ax-man said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work. That carpenters glue is strong stuff.As long as the work piece is basically sturdy the glue should hold it together. They glue pieces together to make table tops.
> 
> I am a little out of my element when it comes to fine woodworking.



I do log furniture not fine woodwork. What do you make?


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 22, 2010)

I am considering making log furniture also. I already own a tree service and have access to wood. I have enough saws just need a few more tools. A tennon maker is on the list along with a small chainsaw saw mill to make slabs for the seats. 

I have dabbled in the past making benches and carving big and small mushrooms out of logs. I wish I could carve animals but I am just not an artist with a chainsaw. The benches I see with the carved animals on the ends are really eye catching.

Getting back to the glue question. I made a Red Cedar bench for our living room and glued in the cross brace. It has held up for good many years. The bench has seved as a sitting bench, tv stand, and is now a knick knack stand for Christmas figurines.

Have you sold any of your furniture??? This is the problem I see. Selling it. I don't live next to a busy road and would really have to advertise it and like any product it takes a certain buyer to buy a bench or chair made out of rough logs. I see these log furniture pieces everywhere and some of them are really pricey. I know the sanding , finishing and detail work is the hardest thing to do and most time consuming. I am going to try and find a middle ground if I get into it seriously.

Wolf, don't you also get into modding saws???


----------



## puzzledmonkey (Nov 22, 2010)

Lonewolf, I'm not sure of the bit you mean,but you want your joint just snug,a dowel through would be a bonus too.Are your tennons for a table or chair stretcher?

I've played with fine woodworking but now realise the chainsaw meets my skill level better!:greenchainsaw:

Forgot to say,guerilla glue is one of the best,its expands a good bit and can be messy but surperb strength


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Ax-man said:


> I am considering making log furniture also. I already own a tree service and have access to wood. I have enough saws just need a few more tools. A tennon maker is on the list along with a small chainsaw saw mill to make slabs for the seats.
> 
> I have dabbled in the past making benches and carving big and small mushrooms out of logs. I wish I could carve animals but I am just not an artist with a chainsaw. The benches I see with the carved animals on the ends are really eye catching.
> 
> ...


I dont sell them but they just make good presents for good friends and family.I dont mod the saws very often but one or two are.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 22, 2010)

puzzledmonkey said:


> Lonewolf, I'm not sure of the bit you mean,but you want your joint just snug,a dowel through would be a bonus too.Are your tennons for a table or chair stretcher?
> 
> I've played with fine woodworking but now realise the chainsaw meets my skill level better!:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Forgot to say,guerilla glue is one of the best,its expands a good bit and can be messy but surperb strength



Yup used gorilla glue it is strong. The tennons are for stools.


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 24, 2010)

I tried gorilla glue but found it messy. I use Titebond three because it works very good. I use it on inside and outside projects. 

Lone wolf did you ever figure out what you gonna get?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 24, 2010)

betterbuilt said:


> I tried gorilla glue but found it messy. I use Titebond three because it works very good. I use it on inside and outside projects.
> 
> Lone wolf did you ever figure out what you gonna get?



No they are super expensive not sure yet.


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 24, 2010)

I picked mine up for about $70 if I remember right. 

You could use a router. They work well if you take the time to set them up right.


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 25, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ising+attachment&sprefix=mortising+attachment


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 25, 2010)

Are you talking about furniture kinda like this?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2010)

betterbuilt said:


> Are you talking about furniture kinda like this?



Yes exactly but I dont have a drill press so I need the cutter that goes on a drill.


----------



## qweesdraw (Nov 25, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> I am considering buying a 1 inch tenon cutter do I use the same size drill for the hole or do you use a fraction smaller so you get a tight fit?


 I use the same size hole when making furniture glue/dowel.
Veritas makes a great 1" tenon cutter for $100.
Mark


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 25, 2010)

qweesdraw said:


> I use the same size hole when making furniture glue/dowel.
> Veritas makes a great 1" tenon cutter for $100.
> Mark



Thanks for that looks good.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 25, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Yes exactly but I dont have a drill press so I need the cutter that goes on a drill.




Lee valley has a great selection of tendon cutters. 
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,180&p=42288


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey guys ,what type of bit do you use to make dowel holes for a clock ,what is the most accurate way so the holes are tight , no wobble?


----------



## qweesdraw (Nov 27, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Hey guys ,what type of bit do you use to make dowel holes for a clock ,what is the most accurate way so the holes are tight , no wobble?



I use brad point bits,i am shure HD, ACE or Lowes has them for less than these.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10627
Mark


----------

